# [composite] et opengl (glx)

## nuts

Y a t il actuellement une solution pour eviter un crash de X a chaque fois qu'on utilise de l'opengl avec composite d'activé?

j'utilise une nvidia avec les drivers proprio.

----------

## Apsforps

Il y a quelques temps, il y avait une option AllowGLXwithComposite dans le xorg.conf qui permettait ça mais je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne encore (j'ai un bouton desactiver/activer composite dans mon menu fvwm donc j'éteins composite les rares fois où j'utilises opengl)

----------

## razer

De ce que j'ai compris, nuts a dû justement activer "AllowGLXwithComposite" et cela provoque l'instabilité, car sans cette option, glx est tout simplement désactivé...

Le problème est que dans le cas des pilotes nvidia il est toujours difficile de fournir une réponse :/

----------

## nuts

en effet j'ai cette option. faut eviter de la mettre?

----------

## zdra

Pour ma part activer composite fait crasher X depuis que je suis sous gnome 2.10/2.12

----------

## NiLuJe

Chez moi, Composite + AllowGLX ça 'marchotte' ... A savoir que tout marche correctement, mais que y'a apparemment un gros memleak quelquepart, puisqu'Xorg se goinfre petit à petit de RAM ... Et en option il segfault de temps en temps aussi ^^ Bref, pas top top tout ça ... (Xorg 6.8.99.15 + Nvidia 7676).

  J'ai plus essayé depuis longtemps Composite seul, mais il me semble que ça faisait à peu près la même chose (memleak +/- segfault)

----------

## marvin rouge

```
grep Composite /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"
```

Xorg : 6.8.2-r6

nvidia-kernel : 1.0.7676

nvidia-glx : 1.0.7676-r1

arch:  ~amd64

j'ai pas observé de crash de X, ou de memory leak.

Je tourne sous e17 régulièrement, plus de temps à autres gnome-2-12 ou kde-3.5_beta2

Si je lance un truc opengl (glxgears, evas_gl_x11_test, ou bien un jeux (ut2004 c'est bien opengl ?)) ca ne plante pas.

si vous avez des tests de trucs qui plantent, je peux essayer ...

+

----------

## NiLuJe

@ marvin rouge :

  Est-ce que tu as l'option "RenderAccel" activée?

----------

## marvin rouge

```
grep Render /etc/X11/xorg.conf

   Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"
```

yep !

 :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *NiLuJe wrote:*   

> Chez moi, Composite + AllowGLX ça 'marchotte' ... A savoir que tout marche correctement, mais que y'a apparemment un gros memleak quelquepart, puisqu'Xorg se goinfre petit à petit de RAM ... Et en option il segfault de temps en temps aussi ^^ Bref, pas top top tout ça ... (Xorg 6.8.99.15 + Nvidia 7676).
> 
>   J'ai plus essayé depuis longtemps Composite seul, mais il me semble que ça faisait à peu près la même chose (memleak +/- segfault)

 

Pour quantifier le memleak, t'as des chiffres ? Chez moi, top me donne 

```
8985 root      15   0  188m  46m 5060 S  4.7  2.3   6:30.89 X 
```

(uptime de X, 4h30 environ)

----------

## NiLuJe

> 250Mo en RES (au bout de 12 ~ 24H)

Alors que la je monte jamais au dessus de 60 ~ 65Mo.

J'vais retenter avec Composite seul pour voir ...

(Chiffres sous Kde 3.5, j'testerais sous xfce 4 pour voir aussi)

(PS : J'suis en ~x86 [A part Xorg & Kde 3.5 HardMaskés])

----------

## nuts

un exemple de mon xorg.conf, y a des choses a virer ca semble bon?

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#    Option "Xinerama" "true"

    Option "DefaultServerLayout" "Simple Layout"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Samsung"

    HorizSync   30-96

    VertRefresh 50-160

    Option     "DPMS"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#    Identifier  "Proview"

#    HorizSync   30-70

#    VertRefresh        50-150

#    Gamma      1.3 1.3 1.3

#    Option     "DPMS"

#    Identifier  "IIyama"

#    HorizSync   30-96

#    VertRefresh 50-160

#    Option      "DPMS"

#EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Geforce 6"

#    BusID      "2:0:0"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Option "NvAGP"      "3"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "DPMS"

    Option "TwinView" "true"

    Option "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x1024; 1024x768, 1024x768; 800x600, 800x600; 640x480, 640x480"

    Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-96"

    Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-160"

    Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

#    Option "backingstore" "true"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    #VideoRam    131072

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Geforce 6"

    Monitor     "Samsung"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen  "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir,

Je ne vous serai pas d'une grande aide; juste pour dire j'avais le plantage immédiat de X lors d'un glxgears ( plus quelques bizarrerie avec des fenètres Xterm ) dés que j'ai voulu mettre de la transparence avec l'option composite.

donc pour le moment je l'ai viré et rejoins le côtè obscur.

ma conf : Carte   : PCI express 6600 Nvidia noname

              drivers : nvidia-kernel  6629-r4

                        : nvidia-glx       6629-r6

              DM      : XFCE             4.2.2

              X11     : Xorg              6.8.2-r4

A+:jlp

par contre je n'ai aucun problème avec les options

Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite"   "true"

----------

## nuts

bah aujourd hui j'ai eu des symptome bizare, X qui devient lourd, en effet il a l'air d'oublier de faire des free() de temps en temps  :Smile: 

sinon quelques rares segfault.

l'opengl on oublie

et des interfactes dans les videos.

et sur le wallpaper du bureau.

j'ai parfois des crash avec firefox, peut etre a cause de flash et composite qui font pas bon menage

edit: j'ai remis l'option backingstore

----------

## NiLuJe

Perso que je mette ou pas le backingstore, ça change rien au pb RAM/Segfault, mais ça ajoute par contre un bug de temps en temps sur les scroll qui se mettent à scroller sur le même buffer indéfiniment, ça fait un effet de décrochage infini assez immonde, et en option, c'est illisible ^^

----------

## CryoGen

backingstore permet de redessiner les fenetres cachées par d'autres fenetre plus rapidement c'est tout  :Smile:  ah mon avis il doit meme etre activer par defaut non ?

----------

